

Clojure Setup - briancooley
http://lispcast.com/drupal/node/79

======
evdawg
I don't understand why someone would take already-existing text instructions
and put them into a 22 minute illegible "screencast".

What's even more confusing is why HN would upvote this over 17 times. Probably
only because the title has Clojure in it's name :(

What a useless link.

~~~
twism
It doesn't even look like its setup correctly... the repl buffer name should
read _slime-repl clojure_ not _inferior-lisp_. inferior-lisp is what you get
when you haven't properly connected to swank.

------
nickb
Such a horrible presentation :( You can't see anything. He's actually using a
pretty awesome screen recording tool that can zoom in into any part of the
screen. It takes about 5 min to fix it in postproduction.

~~~
briancooley
I just watched it in full screen mode. The resolution is quite high, and it
was easy to see everything.

------
chollida1
Can any one tell me what the tool he used to launch emacs was?

~~~
rincewind
quicksilver

~~~
chollida1
Thank you:)

